# First steelhead of the year



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Got my first steelhead of the year after a lot of effort. Been focusing on the west side but fished the east side for the first time for steelhead. Was awarded with a nice fish on my third cast. If only it was always this easy. Beautiful weekend in northern Michigan.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Robert88 said:


> Got my first steelhead of the year after a lot of effort. Been focusing on the west side but fished the east side for the first time for steelhead. Was award with a nice fish on my third cast. If only it was always this easy. Beautiful weekend in northern Michigan.
> View attachment 861529


Nice chromer!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Fall steelhead in peak condition. Nothing better.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Really nice! I tried hard yesterday. My hats off to you. You dun real good!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice One!!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

congratulations,some primo bait there


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

slowpaya said:


> congratulations,some primo bait there


No eggs


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sprytle said:


> Nice One!!


Thank you


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Erik said:


> Really nice! I tried hard yesterday. My hats off to you. You dun real good!


Thank you very much


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

nighttime said:


> Nice chromer!


Thanks, absolutely beautiful fish!


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> Fall steelhead in peak condition. Nothing better.


I agree, nothing beats steelhead fishing in northern Michigan in the fall! 

Such a healthy, beautiful fish. Couldn't believe how strong it was. A core memory


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

ohhh ,sorry Robert,misread your post,thinking it was your first SH.was letting you know even the immature steelhead eggs in the skein are primo for steel,which you have figured out by now prob,nice fish,pretty,go get em


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Well I was approved for PTO this friday.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Steelyfever!


----------

